# Need some suggestions for DIY Barndoors



## LBPhotog (Apr 7, 2010)

Just booked a last minute session, and I really need some Barndoors for this one for my strobes.  

Any of you guys have any suggestion/experience with 'macgiver-ing' such a set-up?  I don't have time to order them since the session is Sunday!  Need some ideas that are quick and efficient.

Thanks for helping bail me out!  *ugh*


----------



## Derrel (Apr 7, 2010)

Cinefoil if you have it...regular Reynolds or other brand aluminum foil if you don't have it. Foil is pretty malleable and holds its shape well under heat. You can use it straight out of the package, or wrap it around thin cardstock and tape it onto the reflector and flag off excess light as needed. Looks a bit hokey, but it works.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 7, 2010)

In a pinch, you could rig something up with cardboard and tape...just keep in mind the heat that the light will generate.  If you can get gaffer's tape, its idea because it won't leave a sticky residue like duct tape will.  

As Derrel mentioned, foil (especially cinefoil) would be a great option as well.


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 7, 2010)

LBPhotog said:


> ...I really need some Barndoors for this one for my strobes.




What strobes are you using?  And...  just curious...  why does this one require barn doors?

-Pete


----------



## LBPhotog (Apr 7, 2010)

Mike, Darrell - thanks for the suggestions that was the route I was thining about going, but I wasn't sure if the foil would work!  Thanks for the reinforcement of the idea.  As for the 'hokey' aspect - I'm not really worried about that as this is for one of my wife's BFF's I'm really more concerned with the final images than how I look - THIS TIME.

Pete I have AB800's, and as for why I need barndoors, well it's only for a few images and I really want a very, very narrow cone of light for the idea that I have ... It's a maternity session and I want to use harsh/low-key light from the side and the only way I know how to get the light spread that narrow is with a set of barndoors.  If you have other knowledge that you would love to bestow on me I am all ears and willing to listen - all 3 of you guys have a lot more knowledge/experience than I do.


----------

